# Änderungen an Jsps werden manchmal nicht übernommen.



## Guest (18. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

manchmal werden beim Tomcat die Änderungen an Jsps nicht übernommen.
(Die source File und Klasse im work Verzeichnis wird nicht ersetzt. Ein löschen der Dateien ändert auch nichts daran, bevor Tomcat nicht neu gestartet wird.)
Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte und wie man erzwingen kann,
dass die Jsps neu kompiliert und neu geladen werden.
Möglichst ohne Neustart.
Komischerweise passiert das nur manchmal.

Vielen Dank


----------



## krey (19. Dez 2005)

Guck mal in der Tomcat FAQ, vieleicht liegt es daran dass die JSP Seiten gecached werden und nicht neu übersetzt. Tomcat arbeitet bei dem neuübersetzen mit der Systemzeit, und schaut ob du etwas an der JSP datei geändert hast (Also ob der Zeitstempel der letzten änderung des servlets älter ist als das der JSP Seite). Du müsstest in den Konfigurationsdateien einstellen können dass bei jedem Aufruf neu übersetzt wird.


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Dez 2005)

und: die Dinger in WEB-INF/classes werden NIE neu geladen, dazu brauchts schon einen Reload des Contexts, vielleicht ist das dein Problem?


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

also das die WEB-INF/classes nicht neu geladen werden ist klar.
Das problem bei mir war, das sporadisch bei den Jsps die Änderungen die man in den .jsp Dateien vornimmt nicht übernommen werden.
Das Phänomen habe ich sowohl auf meinem Entwicklungsrechner Windows/eclipse/Tomcat 5.0
als auch auf dem Server (Linux/Tomcat 5.3).
Das das mit dem caching zutun hat, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.
Habe dazu leider auch keine Lösung bisher gefunden, wenigstens haben anscheinedn andere auch das Problem
http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=1087019

Gruß


----------

